# Magia por categorías > Magia de Salon y escenario >  magia con palomas

## pablo

Hola a todos , soy  nuevo en esta especialidad y me gustarìa que me aconsajarais ,que libros hay para empezar. :(

----------


## ignoto

Solamente conozco el libro de S. Cimó que publica ediciones Marré pero no lo he leido.

----------


## ignacio_valentino

Aun estoy esperando que leguen mis cuculies Blancas para empezar a practicar    :( 

Saludos Valentino

----------


## Daniel Quiles

> Hola a todos , soy  nevo en esta especialidad y me gustarìa que me aconsajarais ,que libros hay para empezar. :(



Yo no tengo nada sobre magia con animales pero encontraras algunos dvds sobre magia con palomas donde te explica las cargas, descargas, etc, etc, etc.

De distintos autores, hay uno que dice que es una enciclopedia sobre el tema, el autor en Tony Clark.

----------


## pablo

Gracias , a todos voy a ver si me compro una pareja y os cuento. saludos

----------


## Daniel Quiles

> Gracias , a todos voy a ver si me compro una pareja y os cuento. saludos




Lo bueno de que sean parejas ya sabeis     :Oops:   :Wink:

----------


## MrKhaki

Salvatore Cimó es un gran clásico. Sus libros, en sus ediciones de Marrè son una maravilla. Más aún, me atrevería a consejartelos aun sin haber leído el de las palomas en concreto. De este autor yo tengo los dos de "Magia con pañuelos" y son francamente geniales, podrían incluso adquirir la categoría de "Enciclopedia".

Todo buen mago precisa de una buena biblioteca... Ánimo, y paciencia con tu palomas....

¡Nos vemos!!... si no desparecemos.

----------


## cor3

Aquí unos libros donde podras encontrar buenas ideas para construir buenas aparatos de magia con palomas los que te aconseja MrKhaki,que yo tambien te recomiendo por su calidad y precio es el …
*Magia con palomas – Salvatore Cimó*


y tambien podemos usar este otro como  … 

*Magia con conejos – Salvatore Cimó*



:!: Pero recuerda que la magia con animales requiere un esfuerzo más sobre el tema de cuidar bien a nuestro nuevos compañeros de espectáculo.

----------


## pablo

Gracias por las respuestas...
Ahora estoy leyendo el libro.Magia tórtola ilusion , de ediciones cedel.
Y espero poder pronto comprame la pareja de palomas.

A mi me encantan los animales.... y mas aun la magia con animales.
Tengo un pez  y un periquito...y me encantan...

Un saludo. Pablo.  :Wink:

----------


## Pep Maria Magic

Hay unos cuantos libros muy buenos en castellano, el de Ray Francas, el de Salvatore Cimo. En Ingles tienes el de Tony Clarck. y la enciclpedia de Marian Chavex entre otros

En cuanto a videos, depende de si vas a cargarlas en aparatos o no, los de Ian Adair por un lado, los de Tony Clarck y shimada son fantasticos.

Saludos

----------


## magoivan

tengo una duda. la magia con palomas de salvatore cimó, los trucos se azen con grandes ilusiones o son sencillos de fabricar. gracias

----------


## Carles

Leyendo este tema me preguntaba una cosa:
Si estas interesado en comprar palomas...Sobre cuanto cuestan??
Y donde se pueden comprar?? Me gustaria una para mi cumpleaños.
Saludos

----------


## ARENA

Generalmente se usan tortolas que son mucho mas pequeñas que las palomas ,No es facil encontrarlas yo las consegui llamando a todas las pajarerias de las paginas amarillas y no tenian en ninguna porque me decian que vienen de Turquia y ahora con la gripe aviar no las traen. 
Al final encontre una pareja de tortolas blancasa en una pajareria muy cutre fuera de un Carrefour y me costarón solo 15 euros ,la verdad pense que iban a costar mucho mas.

----------


## Pep Maria Magic

Yo normalmente las compro en las Ramblas de Barcelona, cuestan ente 6 y 10 Euros.

Respecto al libro de Salvatore Cimo, predominann juegos con aparatos no excesivamente dificiles de hacer y fabricar, aunque hay que echarle imaginacion a los dibujos del libro.

Saludos

----------


## magoivan

alguien sabe de alguna tienda donde vendan estuches de palomas economicos? eske el de tiendamaga es mu karo. pa mi.

----------


## ARENA

Yo me fabrique uno con tela blanca y velcro,y  lo uso  para practicar el truco de aparecer la paloma con el tiraboca y la verdad me costo mucho trabajo.porque tenia que estar Fastidiando un poco a las tortolas para tomarles medidas ademas de que no estoy contento con el resultado ya que cuesta trabajo abrir y que la paloma salga de la funda. Por otro lado, y no lo he probado, yo creo que las tortolas se quedarian igual de quietas en cualquier bolsa hecha de tela . ( es decir 2 cuadrados de tela cocidos entre si) yo las he puesto en el bolsillo de mi chaqueta y se quedan muy quietas.

A mi tambien me parece un poco caro el de tiendamagia a lo mejor es que tiene algo especial, alguien lo ha visto ?

----------


## miltru

debe de ser increible llegar hacer magia con animales!yo me estoy entrenando y algun dia lo conseguire! :D

----------


## Pep Maria Magic

Creo que estos si que es mejor que te los fabriques tu mismo, con las telas que mas se acerquen a los pañuelos que utilizaras, o a lo que utilizes.Y adaptados a las medidas de tus palomas.

Saludos

----------


## pablo

Hola a todos:
Esta tarde acabo de encargar  , una pareja  en "todoanimalia".
Por fin podre cuidar y soñar..y crear ilusion  con estos fanstanticos animales..... 
Como dice Arena y  Pep Maria Magic  ,yo pienso tambien que es mejor fabricarse las bolsas uno mismo.
Ya me he leido 3 veces el "magi tórtola ilusion " .

Un saludo , y mucha magia.  :Wink:

----------


## ARENA

alguien sabe donde se puede conseguir ese libro "magi tórtola ilusion" gracias

----------


## magoivan

las tortolas que se utilizan en magia son blancas. en canvio, yo e visto tortolas grises. esas sirven? si es así porfabor diganmelo. gracias.

----------


## pablo

Respecto al libro 
se llama   Magi - Tortola -Ilusion 
 de R.E .Melo Dait (henry)   , ediciones cedel (1973)

Jose O.Ávila Montesó
Viladrau -Barcelona (Apartado 5.326)


Y sobre las palomas... pues blancas son las mejores.
A los ilusionistas nos interesan estos  tipos.
1) tortola común o de collar.
2) Tórtola Pavoncella o Pavoncina.
3) Tórtola Blanca (risorium) de origen turco.
4)tortola Javanesa. esta es de color castaño o gris...

Segun he leido , la mejor es la turca albina.
Bueno , espero que sirva de ayuda.
Un saludo.Pablo  :Wink:

----------


## magoivan

yo tengo una paloma.no es una tortola, el otro dia estaba en el parque y de prono vi una manada de palomas que se pararon alli mismo. coji un trozo de mi bocadillo y lo tire al suelo, todas vienieron a el, me saque la xaqueta i se la tire encima, caieron 1 creo, la coji. para azer trucos con ella, le estoy enseñado a que no vuele muxo,por el momento no vuela muxo porque esta asustada. alguien me podria decir si el estuxe para palomas es lo suficientemente grande para que quepa ella. aviso: es vastante grande. se pueden azer turcos con ellas? gracias.

----------


## Pep Maria Magic

Se hace magia, con loros, cacatuas, Jason Byrne saca un pato, no veo por que no palomas normales. Aunque las bolsas normales no te servirán y habras de construirla a su medida. Creo que sería mejor evitar las cargas del cuerpo tradicionales y en su defecto usar o aparatos o cargas de mesa, silla ... . Las tortolas son bastante mansas y aunque al principio vuelan en los momentos más inoportunos y hacia donde ellas quieren, con un poco de ensayo aprenden a no hacero y cuando es necesario hasta dorde tu quieres. No se nada de eso sobre palomas normales, que seguramente será adulta y les cuesta mas de aprender.

Suerte

----------


## pablo

Hola
estoy de acuerdo contigo Pep Maria Magic,
Pueden ser cualquier paloma...aunque las blancas...son las mas bonitas.
(almenos eso pienso ..yo)
Mi amigo Jose Gil.. tuvo una vez una.. que le dio un amigo.
era una paloma grande... (y como volaba...Jose le recorto las alas...)
ES ALGO QUE NADIE DEVE HACER.   la palomas son animales..y hay que respetarlas..    (no quieres que vuelen durante el espectaculo....-lei que se pude hechar un pokito de agua con un pulverizador..debajo de las alas...y asi cuando toman el vuelo..... notan el frio y bajan las alas.

Bueno , Reitero.puede ser cualquier paloma.
(solo hay que enseñarla..y 
crear una amistad......ella tambien lo hara)
Un saludo amigos.  :Wink:

----------


## magoivan

alguien save alguna pagina para amansar a palomas, enseñarles a no volar (tambien puede ser con agua pulverizada) a ir donde quera. gracias.

----------


## davidmagic

> yo tengo una paloma.no es una tortola, el otro dia estaba en el parque y de prono vi una manada de palomas que se pararon alli mismo. coji un trozo de mi bocadillo y lo tire al suelo, todas vienieron a el, me saque la xaqueta i se la tire encima, caieron 1 creo, la coji. para azer trucos con ella, le estoy enseñado a que no vuele muxo,por el momento no vuela muxo porque esta asustada. alguien me podria decir si el estuxe para palomas es lo suficientemente grande para que quepa ella. aviso: es vastante grande. se pueden azer turcos con ellas? gracias.


Amigo Iván, lo primero que debes tener en cuenta a la hora de hacer Magia con animales es valorar y respetar a la Madre Naturaleza. Parece una tontería pero no lo es, me explico. Para tener animales en cautividad tienes que estar seguro de poder cuidarlos, mantenerlos, saber manejarlos,... y, sobre todo, darles mucho cariño. Te hablo por experiencia.
Mi recomendación es que la sueltes si la has cogido en un parque hace pocos días, antes de que se acostumbre a que la den de comer. Tienes que tener en cuenta que un animal en cautividad ha perdido de alguna forma su identidad como animal, es decir, una paloma que lleva en una jaula desde que era un polluelo no sabrá volar, pues no ha tenido la ocasión de desarrollar esa habilidad. Supongo que me entenderás. Tu paloma ha nacido en libertad, por tanto, sabe cuidarse de sí misma. Mi consejo: Déjala libre, sino pronto morirá.  De todos modos, hay una opción para mantener a esa paloma en cautividad. No es otro que hacerle su cautiverio lo más similar posible a su medio natural. Desde ya te digo que esto es bastante caro. Probablemente vivas en un piso, como vivimos la gran mayoría. Esto aquí es imposible.

Otro punto que tienes que tener en cuenta es que esa paloma la has cogido en la calle. Por tanto, existe una probabilidad bastante alta de que sea portadora de enfermedades. Mi consejo es que consultes con algún entendido... 
Ten en cuenta que esto que te digo es, primero, por ti y por los tuyos y, segundo, por ella. Si te fijas en los profesionales que utilizan animales en sus espectáculos, te darás cuenta de que estos tienen un trato especial y, sobre todo, muchos 'mimos'... jejej (David Copperfield con su pato _'Webster'_, Siegfried & Roy con sus _tigres y leones_, Jason Byrne con sus _aves exóticas_, Brett Daniels con sus _guacamayos_, Rick Thomas con sus _tigres_, Maria con sus _serpientes_,...

Si tienes alguna duda, quieres más información (sobre Animales o Magia) o necesitas algo ponte en contacto conmigo y hablamos aquí o en privado.

Un saludo.  :Wink:  

PD: Las palomas no van en 'manadas'. Van en 'bandadas'... jejejej :D 

> David Copperfield (USA) www.dcopperfield.com
> S&R, Masters of Impossible (Las Vegas) www.siegfriedandroy.com 
> Jason Byrne (USA/Canadá) www.jasonbyrne.com
> Brett Daniels (Las Vegas) www.brettdaniels.com 
> Rick Thomas (Las Vegas) www.rickthomas.com 
> María, The Snake Babe (de las que he puesto, esta es mi página favorita... xDDD  8-) ) www.snakebabe.com

----------


## juantxo

para empezar con tortolas os recomiendo: volumenes 1 y 2 de tony clark "dove magic" y "the art of dove magic" de Ian adair los dos son videos.  sobre el cuidado de las palomas lei uno hace tiempo que se llamaba "¿y con palomas? no recuerdo la editorial.

the magic, a way of life :-)

----------


## magoivan

bueno pues ya la sotare, vivo en una casa y tiene una jaula muy grande donde puede volar, ademas la suelto muxo y esta con un loro mio, estan siempre juntos y no le falta cariño lo aseguro. y buela como todas, pero si no kiero k buele solo le tengo kponer agua y ya esta.

----------


## magoivan

si algun dia me compro una tortola, y le quiero enseñar, a que le tengo que enseñar? a que este quieta, a que? y como se le puede enseñar? es posible comprarlas ya enseñadas? gracias. ahhh la paloma la solté.

----------


## juantxo

es importante que la tortola sepa "comportarse" antes de que la sueltes, en los videos que indique antes vienen algunos consejos para que se vayan acmtumbrando a que las cojas,etc.

yo particularmente antes de sacarlas de la jaula metia la mano todos los dias y hacia que se subiesen a mi dedo para que se acostumbrasen.
mas tarde en una habitacion pequeña y donde no se puedan apoyar en sitios que no esten a tu alcance las puedes sacar de la jaula y pasandolas de dedo a dedo.
poco a poco se iran acostumbrando..

saludos magicos 8-)

----------


## magoivan

ok. yo antes tenia una paloma y lo que me pasaba que cuando azia que fuera de dedo a dedo, avezes no iva porque se subia en mesas, libros, estanterias. gracias. algoo mas e aperndio oy.

----------


## Eduard J

Hola a tod@s,

Os dejo un link de un breve artículo de Ling-fu, en el que da algunas recomendaciones sobre el cuidado de las palomas, y las ideas básicas para empezar a adiestrarlas.

http://www.dirac.es/sei/juego/lingfu10.htm

Luego, estoy de acuedo con Juantxo que los vídeos de Tony Clark "Unmasks" (volumen 1 y 2) son utiliiisimos y muy buenos.

Eduard.

----------


## miguelillo3000

me gustaria que alguien con mucha experiencia en este tema, me dijera si es mejor comprar un macho o una hembra o dos machos o dos hembrassi si se quiere preparar un numero con dos palomas, es que oigo diferentes opiniones y no lo tengo muy claro. Si despues nos puede hablar un poco de la realidad día a día, es decir, si hacen mucho ruido, si son muy molestas, si llevan muchos cuidados...

Muchas gracias

www.miguelillo.com

----------


## magoivan

miguelillo yo he encontrado eso sobre cual es mejor en espectaculos. aqui te lo dejo." Solo deben usarse palomas macho, la paloma hembra nunca tendrá una posición esbelta en la percha y será asustadiza. Por otro lado, la paloma, hembra puede estar produciendo huevos y podemos matarla al hacer una presión en su vientre al romperle alguno de sus huevos. La hembra se reconoce porque es arisca y al acercarle la mano de frente, ella levanta sus plumas y baja su cabeza, sobretodo cuando está en periodo de celos, además generalmente son mas gordas que los machos." espero que te responda a tu duda.

----------


## Eduard J

Hola Miguelillo,

Si estás pensando en hacer magia con palomas, lo más importante a tener en cuenta es que te tienen que gustar estos animalillos, porque realmente requieren de atención, dedicación y paciencia, por lo menos, si quieres hacer las cosas bien. Con ello quiero decir que hay el tema de alimentarlas, sacarlas para entrenarlas, limpiar la jaula, veterinario, etc., además que alguna puede salirte cantarina, y aquí se necesita bastante paciencia.
Sobre si es mejor que sean machos o hembras, la verdad es que según con quien hables te encontrarás con opiniones de todo tipo. Ahí van algunos pros y contras al respecto, por si te sirven:
Las hembras en principio son bastante más tranquilas que los machos, y tienen la ventaja de que casi no cantan, por lo que la convivencia con ellas resulta bastante más agradable. Como inconveniente, hay el tema de los huevos, que comenta Ivan, esto es, que si tiene un huevo dentro y al apretarla se le rompiese, se muere. Aunque tengas dos palomas hembra, no se soluciona este problema, porque ellas ponen los huevos igual, pero en este caso no fecundados, claro. Ahora bien, conozco a varios magos que trabajan sólo con palomas hembra, y si se las trata con delicadeza, en principio no hay peligro de que se les rompa el huevo dentro. Además, cogiendo la paloma y apretándola un poquitín es fácil detectar si están a punto de poner un huevo, por lo que en caso de tener una actuación siempre se puede prescindir de aquella y utilizar otra.
Por otro lado, los machos tienen la ventaja de que exteriormente son más bonitos que las hembras, es decir, son más esbeltos y con mejor silueta. Además, claro, no ponen huevos. El problema que tienen los machos es que cantan bastante más que las hembras, y según la suerte que tengas, te puedes encontrar con alguno que no pare de cantar, tanto por el día como por la noche. Por eso decía antes que te tienen que gustar estos animales, porque en algunos casos requieren de bastante paciencia, tanto tuya como de tu familia y vecinos.

Normalmente, la mayoría de magos que tienen dos tórtolas tienen una pareja, ya que es una manera de asegurarse el suministro. Yo por ejemplo, tengo dos: un macho y una hembra. El problema de esto es que si quieres que críen debes tener en cuenta que los machos también se encargan de incubar los huevos, por lo que durante este período es mejor no utilizarlos para actuar. 
En principio se dice que tienes que tener como mínimo dos tórtolas, ya que estos animales siempre van de dos en dos (los machos solos acostumbran a ponerse muy nerviosos). Si compras más de dos, mejor que no tengas más de un macho si hay una hembra en la jaula, ya que lo más probable es que acaben peleándose. 

Sobre el cuidado, exigen que les dediques un tiempo diario, aunque no te resultará excesivo si te gustan estos animales. Lo diario es cambiarles el agua, ponerles comida, y dedicar un ratito a entrenarlas. Luego, cada cuatro o cinco días limpiar la jaula, etc.

Saludos,

Eduard.

----------


## Pep Maria Magic

Hola a todos, con respecto a utilizar machos o hembras mi experiecia es la siguiente, yo utilizo en el show 6 palomas, normalmente tres machos y tres hembras, los machos los utilizo en los juegos que requieren más aprendizaje por parte del animal, al pricipio del show una paloma aprece volando y se posa en un bastón, solo he conseguido que los machos den la vuelta. Los machos son menos asuatadizos que las hembras, por lo tanto tambien los uso en los juegos dode hay más tiempo para que vuelen, ebn cambio las hembras las uso con arnes, bolsas ... y no tengo ningún problema. Para evitar riesgos conforme aparecén las palomas las pongo en una jaula y no las dejo en una percha.

Saludos

----------


## magoivan

mirad, antes cuando cojia mi paloma,al meter la mano en la jaula me picaba con el pico  :117: DDD no aze daño claro pero me picaba, alquien me puede responder porque azen eso? gracias.

----------


## magomago

Yo si fuera paloma te picaria si leyera tus faltas de ortografia.  8-)

----------


## magoivan

y yo a ti  :117: DDDDD jejenejeje orotogarfia va con acento ORTOGRAFÍA. jejeje lo que pasa es que escribo asi no tengo remedio.

----------


## magoivan

olas para los aficionados a estos efectos me podrias decir que tal han echo estos magos estos efectos? http://www.magicvideodepot.com/view.php?a=di&s=c&ss=s47
para mi lo hacen bien alguien me podria decir si tienen fallos?

salu2

magoivan

----------


## magoivan

una pregunta. una paloma embra sola puede llegar ha hacer huevos sin ningun macho? ay risgo que se muera sin ser fecundado el huevo? o como le querais decir? gracias.

----------


## oliver

ños videos de tony clark son una maravilla. y quien vaya a empezar a trabajar con palomas,,, que las tenga bien limpias tanto en su lugar habitual como en el transprte el día de la actuación, es lo mejor para ellas y para tí. ahh, y tambien tener limpios los aparatos donde actuan.

----------


## Salazar

Nunca he usado conejos, pero quiero hacerlo.
Tengo un gazapillo, que intento sacarlo de los pañuelos.
Alguien sabe como conseguir que se quede quieto?

----------


## Pep Maria Magic

A la pregunta de Magoivan, si, las tortolas ponen huevos aun no estando "pisadas" por un macho, pero no hay ningún riesgo para ellas, exceptuando el que el huevo se rompa dentro, al forzarlas en algun aparato. Solución no las fuerzes. Normalmente pones dos huevos seguidos y una vez al mes mas o menos.

Saludos

----------


## magoivan

una vez al  mes?  mi paloma ya yevo unos 2 meses y aun no a puesto ningun huevo.

----------


## magoivan

me dijieron que era hembra. aver si va a ser macho.... bueno me lo dijo mi tio, ire a alguna tienda donde vendan pajaros. Aver que dicen.

----------


## Áaron Ilusionista

Hola he estado leyendo estos mensajes que habeis escrito estos dias sobre la magia con palomas, porque yo estoy aprendiendo desde hace poco tiempo con ellos xk adoro la magia con animales. 
Y bueno creo que era a Pablo si no me equivoco que preguntaba por libros o videos que enseñasen magia con palomas, y yo recomiendo muxo una enciclopedia de 3 dvd's de un mago que se llama Greg Frewin que es estadounidense, lo malo es k los dvds estan en Ingles pero realmente tampoco importa porque se ve todo muy claro. Luego mi experiencia es que yo me compre una pareja de tortolas, porque asi siempre que me falte o quiera tener mas las podre tener. Al cabo de 2 semanas de comprarlas la hembra ya puso sus dos huevos y ahora pasado mañana en teoria tienen k nacer. Las tortolas son preciosas y adorables, pero as de estar a diario con ellas y cuidarlas para que ellas puedan decir lo mismo de ti. Aaron. Saludos a todos.

----------


## Karlim Karras

la palomas debes cuidarlas y amaestrarlas mucho para que estèn listas para el show, yo les hago practicar 2 veces por semana y trato de que vayan mejorando. Luego amanera de recompensa les doy comida

----------


## magoivan

mirad que me ha pasado!!!!! :shock: 
hoy me he encontrado con un libro de hipnosis, y en uno de sus capitulos ponia como hipnotizar a un gallo,(yo e probado con mi paloma), la he dejado inmobil, eso que mi paloma no se esta quieta, teneis que cojer la paloma por las patas hacia atras, cojiendo las alas tambien. teneis que hacerle un masaje a la paloma en el cuello durante 20 segundos aproximadamente, luego sin dejar de masajear, ir dejando la paloma tal y como la teneis el la mano boca arriba. sin soltarla, y luego mientras que le haces masajes, le vas soltando poco a poco asta dejarla suelta y mas tarde dejando de hacerle masajes ,se queda tan relajada que ni se mueve, se queda boca arriba y muerta, jejejejeje. probadlo. si teneis alguna duda enviarme un mp

----------


## Alex87

el otro dia vi en shalakabula por primera vez magia con animales, en concreto con palomas y me gusto muxo.muy bueno el mago q no me acuerdo como se llamaba creo q gavilan o algo asi.

----------


## halexx

Me han ofrecido una tortola pequeñita que creo que es de collar o de diamante, blanca y un poco gris, es equeña , del tamaño de las normales para magia, vosotros creeis que me valdrá para hacer magia chicos :Confused:  que hago, la acepto o no :Confused: 



Un saludo, y gracias.


Pd 27 euros valía xd

----------


## MANU_222

Tanto :shock: ?
Yo consegui una tortola, para magos, en un colombofilo, por solo 5 euros, y para que se saquen la duda de, si su tortola es macho o hembra, haz l siguiente, ponle la mano encima de su cabeza a unos 20 cm, si es hembra, al ser muy arizca, metera la cabeza para su interior, recogiendo su cuello, y levantara las alas, de modo de defensa, si es unmacho, se te quedara quietito mirandote haber que diablos intentas hacer jeje, al principio,mi tortola, no me tenia anda de confianza, y llegue a creer que era hembra, pero siguiendo consejos de la conferencia de ling-fu he comprovado que es macho, de todas formas dejare una duda, aprovechando el tema...
Desde que la tengo he querido de saber si soy yo, o asi todas,
Cuando toma sueño, cierra su ojos, pero supongo que tiene sueño cortado jeje, ya que pasados los 3 minutos por ejemplo, haces un pequeño movimiento y se despierta, o mueve la cabeza teniendo los ojos cerrados, jeje, ¿A ustedes les pasa igual? 
Un saludo magiko!
MANU!

----------


## Elmagojose

es bueno q aprendas a domar a una paloma luego ya saber hacer magia con ella

----------


## halexx

A lo que voy es a que si esa me valdria, porque como se necesitan los magos turcas albinas pues no se..... ¿que opinais?


La cojo o no? xdd´


P.d: ¿Necesitan una jaula muy  grande :Confused:  :Confused: ?Graciassss!! :o  :o  :o  :o

----------


## halexx

Bueno chicos, ya me han dado la tortola jeje, ahora queda lo peor, amaestrarla
Me imagino que sera mucha mucha paciencia y.... ale a empezar.



He visto lo de las palomas de la sei y.. así voy a empezar, otra cosa...
en mi casa no tengo ninguna habitacion sin muebles jajaja, lo mas parecido a eso es.. el baño jajaja, Podría estar con ella  ahi mejor :Confused:  xd no se yo... jajaja



Un saludo!!

----------


## MANU_222

Ni que lo preguntes, conmigo, ella esta ahi, acompañandome mientras hago mis necesidades jaja xD!
Ha hablar en serio... Sisi, en el bañio estara bien, fijate que los primeros dias, cuando la quieras tener en el dia y hagas un pequeñomovimiento se te querra ir volando, no permitas que se pose muchas veces en distintos lugares, por que se acostumbrara que cada vez que este en esa habitacion su sosten sera ese y no tu dedo...
Un saludo magiko!
MANU!

----------


## halexx

Muchas gracias manu, jejej, entendido



Otra cosillas_:

mm...

Es una tortola de diamante jeje



Se la caen mucho yo creo las plumas, me da un poco de miedo, que puede ser:

¿estres?,  ¿falta de vitaminas?  jejeje, gracias chicos gracias!!!


saludossss

----------


## MANU_222

Me recomendo el colombofilo que para saber si tiene falta de vitaminas, al caerse sus plumas, cuando sean grandes, toma a punta, osea el pico de la opunta y fijate si esta del todo blanco o un poco desteñida casi trasparebnte si es el ultimo tiene falas de vitaminas, para evitar eso, al menos 1 vez a la semana sacale la mezcla , y ponle cascara de huevo picado, cuando tenga hambre comera el huevo (le dara calcio), ya que lo que les des, ellas lo comeran. Tambien 1 vez a la semana ponle un gajo de naranja (vitaminas C), o lechuga. Si puedes, despues te pasara el nombre de una pastilla, que se la deberas dar cada 6 meses, que sirve para que le de vitaminas. Sobre el estres, deberas darle baños, si ellas quieren, eso le quita el estres y a ellas le gusta mucho, agarra una botella de coca, hazle variaos agujeeros y la boca de la botella ponlo en la canilla, y dejale correr agua tibia, veras que se quedara un largo rato jugando. Cortales las uñas de las patas, y dejale un ladrillo en la jaula, para que roze su pico, y lo desgaste, veras que con el tiempo si no le gusta el ladrillo, si tienes jaula de metal, rozara su pico a la base de metal (donde queda concentrado el desperdicio (c*ca) .
Y si se le caen las plumas, es por que al menos en mi caso, estoy en invierno, las plumas se le empezaran a devilitar 1 vez al año, en la epoco otoño - invierno; yo adquiri mi paloma en verano-otoño, y de todas formas se le caia las plumas de la cola, todavia no supe saber por que pero te aseguro que si le agarras la confianza a ella y ella a ti, te servira, para que  se acostumbre a no volar, mas que para los ejercisios que tu le indiques, o para ir de un palillo al otro, y todo... SIN ANPUTARLE EL ALA! si lo haces le quitas la belleza que esta lleva.
Espero haberte sido de ayuda.
Un saludo magiko!
MANU!

----------


## halexx

Muchisinas gracias de una gran ayuda, si señor, njeje


la verdad que he intentado y.. cogerla no se deja mucho pero una vez que la cojes se queda quietecita en el dedo, jaja, eso de hacerlo al aire libre abra que verlo jaja me da mucha cosa xd,, ah y.. xd muda muda, no abre el pico, jaja .


Creo que es porque todavia esta muy asuistada. xd


P.d. la faltan alguna plumilla; 

A ver si mañana la baño.. aunque  me da cosilla jajaja, 

¿donde la baño?,   Creo que puedo hacer lo que me has dicho manu alomejor dentro de la bañera xd, ¿tu donde lo haces-?



Un saludo!!1   :o  :o  :o  :o

----------


## MANU_222

Yo no la baño, me ha dicho un mago amigo, que si las bañas corres el peligro que se te enferme, o que tome mucho frio, en verdad no se a quien creerle, seguramente ya me animare, como el me ha dicho, es cuestion de gustos, hay magos que las bañan, yo tengo 8 tortolas hace 6 años y nunca la he bañado, y siempre esta limpia, ya que una vez al año, las plumas al renoarse, las que crecen crecen limpias...
Pero ya veras que te guste mejor a ti, te recomiendo que te lanzes ahora que es chiquita, lleva la jaula al baño, abrela, y sacala, o espera a que salga ella, (Esto ultimo te costara muchisimo), aunque antes que arriezgarte a que se te vuele estando en el baño y tengas que recurrir a atraparla de una ala, y que se le desplume o pierda confianza en ti, o bien nunca mas la puedas recuperar la confianza, te recomiendo que la dejes 1 dia sin comer, si has leido bien, 1 DIA SIN COMER, veras como empezara con los ruidos molestos jeje(ruido con el buche) una vez que veas que esta fastidiosa por no comer, ve y pon la mano dentro de la jaula pero en la mano, ponte la comida, osea, el balanceo, una vez que te coma de la mano, hazlo durante una semana seguido, no comera rapido, apenas pongas la mano, tampoco a desesperarce, tendras que esperar mucho, quisas hasta horas y horas, pero valdra la pena que haya desde el principio una buena relacion con la paloma. Tanto asi, una vez que te haya comido en la mano, me dices si a penas le pones el dedo cerca del buche, se te pone en el dedo (seguramente lo hara ya que entre el buche y las patas, en el sector ese, es la parte sensible de la paloma (o algo asi he leido en la conferencia de Ling-fu) unavez que se te suba sola al dedo a poco ponerle el dedo cerca, ya estaras preparada para ir al baño, en el baño, una vez que la sacas y vez que se te queda, empieza a caminar por dentro del baño, sisi, de derecha a izquierda, de un lado al otro, ponle la mano por arriba de la cabeza, ella se tendra que acostumbrar que tu mano no le hara daño y te tomara como lo que seras para ella "Su dios" si vez que hace el intento de volar, bajas la mano lentamente, y la relajas, la pones en su jaula y otro dia sera...
Me ire que ya ha empezado a gritar la paloma jeje...
Un saludo magiko!
MANU!

----------


## halexx

jeje no sabes de lo que me has servido!!! jajaja, tienes ya esperiencia en palomas ehh, ajjaa,, A mi con una me vasta jaja de momento,,, unmmm


Solo na cosa, como la puedo bañar entonses con la cocacola, (la botella jhajaja




Un saludooo, y muchas gracias!!!

----------


## MANU_222

Me he expresado mal jeje, el que tiene las 8 palomas es mi amigo, yo solo tengo una y me basta como bien has dicho t, cuando necesites algo, ni lo dudes en consultarme...
Un saludo magiko!
MANU!
P.d: el colombfilo jaja

----------


## Pep Maria Magic

Respecto a bañar las palomas, nunca me han enfermado por eso, para bañarlas las pongo en una jaula vieja en una terraza, en dias de sol, cojo una botella de agua de 1'5L, a la que con un alfiler le he hecho un monton de perforaciones en el fondo, en la boca le pongo una mangera y pongo la botella encima de la jaula, conecto la mangera y a la ducha, creo que es importante que no se moje toda la jaula y que la tortola elija si se baña o no. Quando lo hacen observalas es una pasada.

Magisaluditos

----------

